# Meet Avery!



## notmyrobot (Jul 16, 2012)

...phew, I've been waiting so long to be able to make one of these posts! haha. 

We brought our little girl home tonight!  
I couldnt resist taking a few photos of her, before leaving her alone, lol. She's the sweetest little thing, doesnt huff or ball up at all (so far haha, its only been 5 hours). 

We brought her home, gave her some food and water ... and she went to hide in her igloo haha. But i just went to listen in on her and heard her little feet on her wheel!  

We're pretty excited to have her home, aaaaaaaaaaand, im pretty much going to take a million pictures of her haha. 

But yes! This is Avery! She was born on July 9th <3 and we love her.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Cute! And I love the name - that one is on our list. Our very very very long list, lol. Plus, Avery as a girl's name just plain makes me happy. Congrats on finally bringing your baby home!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Aw, she's super cute


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Avery is so pretty! She is so delicate in appearance. Her ears are absolutely precious!


----------



## notmyrobot (Jul 16, 2012)

Moxieberry, Haha! When I told my grandma what we were planning on namin her she was like "that's a boys name!" but I love it as a girls name  

Shetland & MurE, Thank you!  I love her ears!! Haha they're so big. 

She was up all night running on her wheel, she's such a cutie haha. Has to hop to get Into the wheel, but that doesn't stop her! I also think we may have to get her a new water dish, as she tipped hers sometime last night!


----------



## Mirandaaa (Aug 16, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

She's adorable! Very precious. Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

The second picture! Oh my gossssh, shes so cute and the name is awesome. 
I can't wait to bring Allen homeeee.


----------



## notmyrobot (Jul 16, 2012)

Ive already taken so many pictures! Haha. She's lightening fast so most of them are blurry lol  

Allen is a cute name! Lol love it!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is so cute! Congrats.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

What a little love she is! Congratulations!


----------

